# A freebie for the little ones!



## Guest (Jun 16, 2011)

I have a cute frog mold, when I am making soap if I have a little extra I make a frog or two.  When little kids come to my table and are checking it out, I give them a frog......good pr goes along way!  
Cheers!


----------



## cinta (Jun 19, 2011)

Great idea! Have you ever had a kid try to eat one?


----------



## saltydog (Jul 13, 2011)

That's a great idea, Cody- since there's always a little extra anyway


----------



## Sunny (Sep 9, 2011)

what a great idea. thanks for posting it!


----------



## Lotsofsuds (Sep 30, 2011)

That is so sweet of you!  I bet that puts a smile on the little ones face.  What a nice way to show Random Act of Kindness!


----------



## supersoaper3000 (Oct 3, 2011)

Nice!  I like to keep little samples for kids but I also keep a little stock of organic lollipops, ask parents permission and then give the little hands something else to do besides abuse my soaps and look all nice and generous doing it


----------



## Tabitha (Oct 4, 2011)

Great idea. Parents like it when you are nice to their children.


----------



## Bigmoose (Oct 4, 2011)

Tabitha said:
			
		

> Great idea. Parents like it when you are nice to their children.



You are so right.  I place a bunch of little rubber ducks all over my display and ask the little ones "How many rubber ducks do I have?"  It keeps them busy for awhile and gives mom a chance to shop.

Bruce


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2011)

Tabitha said:
			
		

> Great idea. Parents like it when you are nice to their children.



As a parent I can say this is so true. And I think your frog is such a cute idea!


----------



## judymoody (Oct 14, 2011)

Yes, I believe it's important to show kindnesses to children, elders, and pets.  They remember these sorts of gestures.


----------



## kbuska (Oct 16, 2011)

this worked awesome. I made some melt and pour bats for the kids and we could tell the difference once we ran out.. Parents and kids loved it


----------

